
Ask HN: Does anyone work in anything but a casual workplace? - artsyxxx
Long time HN follower with a serious question: do any of our colleagues around the world work in a professional work environment including neckties;<p>I would love to know how it is working out for you?<p>To our largely casual colleagues, have you considered the advantages of professional dress in computer science?<p>I&#x27;m asking because I&#x27;ve been working in a suit and tie for two years and have observed many advantages but am struggling to convince anyone of the benefits.<p>Would be most grateful for thoughts from all sides of the argument as I&#x27;m putting together a series of essays on the subject and it seems timely given recent events in the tech world such as our good friends at Facebook being groomed for their day of reckoning with congress and other newsworthy scandals in the tech industry related to data breeches and the like.
======
some_account
What advantages have you experienced?

~~~
artsyxxx
Too many to list in the thread, it's the kind of thing you need to be
determined to try for about a month to see for yourself. If done right it's
akin to developing a superpower.

